# Trike converstion kits



## Gareth (7 Feb 2011)

Greetings all.

I am looking for several Tricycle converstion kits similar to this one I've found in the USA. 

Does anyone one know of a UK supplier for a similar kit?


----------



## mickle (7 Feb 2011)

Yes. These lovely folk make one: Cycle Care

Though I much prefer this one from Pfiff


----------



## mickle (7 Feb 2011)

The one shown in your post _might_ be available from Ridelow in Manchester.

It appears not to be correctly installed.


----------



## Bigsharn (7 Feb 2011)

Ridelow doesn't do one

Direct link to BikeCare but it's not cheap


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Feb 2011)

Why do you want them?

I read that Longstaff used to do conversions in special circumstances at cost price

However there has been a change in ownership and the financial climate, but might be worth chatting to them


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Feb 2011)

Funnily enough, this came up on a CTC forum discussion on differentials

TryKit


----------



## Gareth (7 Feb 2011)

I have picked up a contract from a performing arts company to convert their 10 existing BSO's into big dummy style trikes and make the framework for "travelling medicine show" pannier boxes to bolt on to the trike conversions for use in the production of a cinema film.


----------



## mickle (10 Feb 2011)

The ones in your OP which are designed to convert 'lo-riders' into trikes will undoubtedly be the cheapest since they are made in Taiwan. 

Ridelow might not stock them but they are certainly in communication with the folk who manufacture/import them and might be prepared to source them for you - I'd say it's quite likely since you have a minimum order of ten. 

If they can't help you could try The Chopperdome in Amsterdam.


----------

